# Insulated plaster board on ceiling.



## Lex Foutish (2 Feb 2009)

Does anyone know how much (approx) it would cost to have a plasterer supply, fit and plaster 50mm insulated plaster board onto a ceiling of a room 22ft x 10ft? Very straight forward job with no worries about ceiling lights etc.


----------



## Corky (2 Feb 2009)

Lex normally the joist space is insulated and  12.5mm slabs (foil back on upstairs and single storey add-ons) are fixed to the ceiling .


----------



## Lex Foutish (3 Feb 2009)

Thanks Corky. I presume that would mean taking down the existing ceiling, would it? I was just thinking of putting insulated plaster board onto the existing ceiling by screwing it onto the existing joists and then having it skimmed. What do you reckon?


----------



## Corky (3 Feb 2009)

Well I dont know if the insulated board is the way to go Lex. I went to a house in Tower area recently to skim it out.The HO had the slabbing doe a few weeks beforehand and it had bulged something fierce ,pulling through most of the screws.I had to replace all the boards on the ceilings with foilbacks  but did use the foambacks on walls.If you have enough insulation above the existing ceiling and it is sound then all that is required is to locate the ceiling joists and maybe add some fixing timbers around (normally internal) walls .Now what I will say is that if the removal of existing ceiling is not to much bother i.e can room be closed off and is removal with a skip possible I normally would go for the knock down. If you need anymore advice I will pm you my No and call if you need.


----------



## Simeon (4 Feb 2009)

This can be done if you use 80mm (50mm boards) or 60mm (38mm boards) screws and washers. Then paint Silvo paint on the washer and scrim. Make sure you put the wall insulation boards up first ......... otherwise cold bridging.


----------



## JBS (4 Feb 2009)

800 euro labour and materials.


----------



## Chocks away (4 Feb 2009)

This looks like advertising. Is AAM dropping it's standard?


----------



## bobby04 (4 Feb 2009)

Simeon said:


> This can be done if you use 80mm (50mm boards) or 60mm (38mm boards) screws and washers. Then paint Silvo paint on the washer and scrim. Make sure you put the wall insulation boards up first ......... otherwise cold bridging.



Simeon, interesting you mention putting up the wall boards first, as I've only ever seen it done the other way around (including in my own house) ie. ceilings slabbed first, then walls tight up to the ceiling slabs to help support them. Is this very bad workmanship then?? It made sense to me from a mechanical point of view, but admittedly I never considered it from a thermal point of view.


----------



## baldyman27 (4 Feb 2009)

Simeon said:


> This can be done if you use 80mm (50mm boards) or 60mm (38mm boards) screws and washers. Then paint Silvo paint on the washer and scrim. Make sure you put the wall insulation boards up first ......... otherwise cold bridging.


 
Took me a minute to find the cold bridge there!! Fair point though, you obviously know your stuff.


----------



## bertie1 (4 Feb 2009)

I have 50 mm insulated slabs screw to the joists in all ceilings in my hose & insulated above it again with fiberglass. 

Great job

Slabs were 40 Euro a slab at the time , they all had to be screw up its a 2 man job , but two will slab a lot of ceiling in a day . The slabs are 8 ft x 4 ft so you will find a lot of bulky waste


----------

